# Found good, cheap bulk salt in Northern Va.



## FreshGrounder1 (Dec 15, 2010)

$100/ton Nice, fine white granules. In Prince William County. Place is called Commonwealth Recycled Aggregates. Drive by it all the time, never knew they sold salt. No more 150+/ton!


----------



## crawla (Oct 11, 2009)

Don't let the secret out.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

How much shipped to Ontario though?


----------



## FreshGrounder1 (Dec 15, 2010)

lol, yea, that crossed my mind. Dont know about shipping international, I figured that was a joke anyway. What do you guys pay average up there in Canada?


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

We started at $108/yard but are up to $125/yard, if we can get it.


----------



## FreshGrounder1 (Dec 15, 2010)

Damn, figured you all got it cheaper than us down here! Guess everyones running out. Honestly Baltimore MD has it for about $75/ton if u get 25 or more, but that was 2 months ago.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

As a general rule of thumb, EVERYTHING is cheaper in the US than in Canada.


----------



## Aura Lawns (Jan 10, 2014)

Try Virginia Outdoor Power, they have good sand and salt in bulk AND bagged. I haven't purchased any but I use them for lawn care supplies and I would trust them for ice control.

Has anyone used them for ice control? Also where can I get some good ice melt for concrete in NOVA?

Thanks
:usflag:


----------



## FreshGrounder1 (Dec 15, 2010)

guarantee they're out of bagged. How many bags u need? I have cal/mag mix for $16/bag(50lbs). cant sell more than a pallet though. On verge of a shortage...


----------



## Aura Lawns (Jan 10, 2014)

Where did you get it? The cal/mag mix?


----------



## FreshGrounder1 (Dec 15, 2010)

Lowes in Woodbridge before they sold out.(not the best product, but needed something) Running low again after this morning and a possible nor'easter this weekend


----------



## KTLawnCo (Dec 18, 2010)

Anyone have an extra pallet of rock salt? In nova


----------



## edshipp19 (Dec 14, 2002)

NS rental in Maryland has material


----------



## mega10cab (Dec 23, 2013)

edshipp19;1749580 said:


> NS rental in Maryland has material


The one in Germantown? I work 2 miles from there. Didn't even know they sold salt.


----------



## melt all (Oct 30, 2013)

We have an shipment of salt due to arrive next Thursday/Friday. Due to the high demand nationwide and in order to prevent the state from seizing it upon arrival we are pre-selling the salt. From what we can see on the market this is the only salt due to arrive in the U.S. in time to be useful.
Funds must be transferred and cleared for tonnage requested no later than Tuesday Feb. 12th We were forced to pay for special loading terms and reconfigure the loading ports schedule to accommodate our vessel, we paid a premium for the vessel due to short notice and a premium for the salt.

Therefore the price of salt is $140.00/ton FOB & pre-payment. Our pile is located at the Port of Wilmington in Delaware in zip code 19801…….about 30 miles south of Philadelphia, PA. http://portofwilmington.com/ We only have 35,000/tons, we are getting requests from Canada and all over the U.S. 
We expect our tonnage to be depleted quickly, supply is limited and on a first come first serve basis.

We apologize for the high cost however in order to get the salt here within required time we had to secure positions so our vessel will arrive 2 weeks before all other salt shipments are due to arrive.

We have calcium and magnesium chloride pellets in super sacks $850.00/each sack contains approximately 2200lbs.
Our solution to the high price bags....We have 1/ton super sacks of bulk salt with YPS (ANTI-CAKING AGENT) for $250.00/each. Since we are bagging undried salt the YPS is to try an prevent caking of the salt, should be ok if used within a 2week period.
FOB Marcus Hook, PA 19061

Thank you for your understanding
Joe Kelly
610-497-9390
calls only please


----------



## Aura Lawns (Jan 10, 2014)

Recycled aggregates is back up to $150 a ton but their hardwood mulch price is the best I've seen anywhere.


----------



## KTLawnCo (Dec 18, 2010)

What's their per yard price on double shredded hardwood?


----------



## crawla (Oct 11, 2009)

Remmington Mulch in Gainesville has better mulch and about the same price or Hazel in Chantilly which is the cheapest @12.00/ yard


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Wow - sometimes things are cheaper in Canada.... those are crazy numbers, and so far, no rumours of a shortage here.


----------



## Aura Lawns (Jan 10, 2014)

The price per yard $18 I think


----------



## KTLawnCo (Dec 18, 2010)

Think we are getting that 1inch they are calling for?


----------



## Aura Lawns (Jan 10, 2014)

Bulk

Salt $195/yard
Mix $149/yard
Sand $85/yard

Bagged Products

MAG $999.99/pallet (48 bags)
MAG $25.99 per bag

EcoMag $749.99/pallet (49 bags)
EcoMag $22.99 per bag

Rock Salt $479/pallet (49 bags)
Rock Salt $9.95 per bag

Bags are all 50 lbs.

Just got this from vopec


----------



## KTLawnCo (Dec 18, 2010)

Aura Lawns;1928224 said:


> Bulk
> 
> Salt $195/yard
> Mix $149/yard
> ...


Those prices are ridiculous


----------



## Aura Lawns (Jan 10, 2014)

I know I gwt betters deals at hd. Anyone have some better priced bag for sale?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

KTLawnCo;1928242 said:


> Those prices are ridiculous


No doubt
I am paying 95.00 on a prepaid account for clean, dry, blue salt.

However...I have buddies who did not prepay and are paying 120.00.

But......I have to use it to make it work out to the 95.00

Anyone want to buy some salt ??


----------



## KTLawnCo (Dec 18, 2010)

On a Call;1929591 said:


> No doubt
> I am paying 95.00 on a prepaid account for clean, dry, blue salt.
> 
> However...I have buddies who did not prepay and are paying 120.00.
> ...


You sir are not local or else I would..is that 95 a yard or ton?


----------



## KTLawnCo (Dec 18, 2010)

Vopec is a bunch of trolls idn how any contractor makes any $ with those prices.


----------



## crawla (Oct 11, 2009)

KTLawnCo;1929595 said:


> You sir are not local or else I would..is that 95 a yard or ton?


I'll sell some for $100.00/ per skid steer bucket.


----------



## KTLawnCo (Dec 18, 2010)

crawla;1929615 said:


> I'll sell some for $100.00/ per skid steer bucket.


Right now I'm running 50/50 for 55a ton


----------



## crawla (Oct 11, 2009)

Thats not bad, where are you getting it from?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

KTLawnCo;1929595 said:


> You sir are not local or else I would..is that 95 a yard or ton?


That is Ton price

BTW what does a yard weigh ???


----------



## KTLawnCo (Dec 18, 2010)

Had a dump truck bring 22 tons down from MD preseason . Trying to get more but dosent look hopeful. Anyone have a extra vbox for sale??


----------



## KTLawnCo (Dec 18, 2010)

5 tons equals about 3.5 yards.**of the 5o/50 blend


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

We pay 4.99 per bag/ 50 lbs. and the distributor is 1 mile from the shop. Still would like to run bulk, but we're not set-p for it. yet.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

FD...IMO running bulk is the only way. I only use bagged stuff to give to the customers.

I like loading with my loader and lift the bed to salt


----------



## Aura Lawns (Jan 10, 2014)

FourDiamond;1929729 said:


> We pay 4.99 per bag/ 50 lbs. and the distributor is 1 mile from the shop. Still would like to run bulk, but we're not set-p for it. yet.


Same, being 15 running a snowblower and walk behind spreader bulk is out of the question till next season.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

$80 a ton pick up at salt yard here in Columbus.. Coming in on rail cars from New York


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Flawless...do you have a contact ? I may want to get a few hundred


----------

